# Wire harness connection question??



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

What is this and what does it do? It melted and when it's plugged in my bike will not start. Also seems to have something to do with the 4x4 because its not going in and out as normal....takes a while for it to engage or come out.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

It is in the front of the harness.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That...is the temperature sensor for the carb heaters. Then the air temp gets down to freezing, the heaters come on. It goes on top of the front deflector and there is a hole for it...on the right side.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Would that cause ur bike not to start??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Litenyaup said:


> Would that cause ur bike not to start??


I don't think so.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

With it plugged in my bike just cranks, and as soon as I unplug it she fires right up. is that all it controls??

Also anyone have one or know where I can get one?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Litenyaup said:


> With it plugged in my bike just cranks, and as soon as I unplug it she fires right up. is that all it controls??
> 
> Also anyone have one or know where I can get one?


Hmm...apparently it controls something other then just the carb heaters.

You can buy these on any parts house site.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

What would the actual name or part number be? I have searched and come up short with finding one.


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Part number is 27010-0013. The call it a switch on the parts diagram.


----------



## Zrock (Oct 10, 2013)

NMKawierider said:


> Hmm...apparently it controls something other then just the carb heaters.
> 
> You can buy these on any parts house site.


with it burnt up like that its probably shorting out not leaving enough juice for the rest of the electronics


----------

